

Xerox: First Wave Of Scanning Software Patches Ready - wolfhumble
http://realbusinessatxerox.blogs.xerox.com/2013/08/22/xerox_scanning_patch_available/

======
mikeash
Once again, Xerox fails PR. Spend half your first paragraph blaming the
customer and saying their concerns are not important, what could possibly go
wrong?

I continue to be amazed by their response to this serious problem.

~~~
makomk
'when scanning “stress documents” to PDF—which can include very small font
sizes, stray pixels and be difficult to read'

That's some impressive wording there. It makes it sound like only documents
which have very small font sizes and are difficult to read are affected, but
it actually says the exact opposite - that the issue can affect documents with
large, clear fonts and no stray pixels.

------
brodney
What's the context around this? Is this a huge problem? It seems like it's
just Xerox announcing a patch - rather mundane and routine.

~~~
cypher543
There was an article posted on HN a while ago about certain Xerox scanners
that would change numbers on scanned documents (turn 6's into 8's, for
example). So this is just a follow-up.

~~~
ind_var
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6156238](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6156238)

